# Duda de conexion motor de ventilador chico



## seth9008 (Oct 30, 2011)

hola, resulta que tengo un motor de ventilador monofasico a 110v-60Hz el  cual no se como conectar para arrancarlo.

tiene 4 hilos, pero el problema es que son del mismo color (rayados en negro-blanco-rojo). me habia dicho que midiendo la resistencia de cada embobinado podria saber cual va a linea y otro a un capacitor de arranque, sin  embargo, he medido continuidad y me he dado cuenta que parecen ser 2 bobinas compleramente separadas, ya que solo hay continuidad entre cada par de cables (en un par hay continuidad y en el otro tambien, pero no hay continuidad entre ellos). Tambien he medido dicha resistencia y en ambos pares hay 22.2 Ohms ( osea que las bobinas son iguales????)

porfa si alguien tiene una idea de como conectarlo le agradeceria mucho


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 30, 2011)

Puedes conectarlo así.

Saludos.


----------

